# altec lansing vs2621



## xqub33 (Jun 16, 2011)

i am planning to buy altec lansing vs2621 speakers ... how is it ? . the price quoted by the shopkeeper is 1250/- . any other better speakers in this range ?


----------



## jsjs (Jun 16, 2011)

That one is very göod 2.1 system and the price is also low


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

xqub33 said:


> i am planning to buy altec lansing vs2621 speakers ... how is it ? . the price quoted by the shopkeeper is 1250/- . any other better speakers in this range ?



1250/- ?? Grab it...


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 16, 2011)

A "wow" price dude!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

@OP, also check whether its 2421 or 2621.


----------



## xqub33 (Jun 16, 2011)

well i finally bought it today . vs2621 ..haggling didn't work .. 1250/- with 1 yr warranty.
the sound is amazing.
thanks to all.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 16, 2011)

1250 /- ?/ Where ???

I got it for RS 1500/- and people said i got a good bargain !


----------



## xqub33 (Jun 17, 2011)

@^
i am at allahabad .. there is a electronics market here : indira bhawan.
got it from here
it was by luck i found it .. no other shops stack altec speaker and that 1 shop also had only 1 piece...i was a bit skeptic myself at first but he since he provided a 1 yr warranty , i bought it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2011)

xqub33 said:


> well i finally bought it today . vs2621 ..haggling didn't work .. 1250/- with 1 yr warranty.
> the sound is amazing.
> thanks to all.



dude, u got it for 1250 and you're still saying "HAGGLING" :O !! that's godlike price  ; a snatch-deal man  . I'm getting it here for 1600


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 19, 2011)

Omg, 1250!!! You dont need to haggle for that! 
Shops quoting this unit for 2k here near my place.


----------



## Skud (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats xqub33!!! That's a terrific deal. Bought one for my parents rig @ 1600 in April.


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 15, 2011)

seriously....i mean 1250???????
I bought it for 2k!!!


----------

